# Is this a Pinook?



## wdf73




----------



## wdf73

I landed this fish on the AuSable today. It was a lot bigger than the normal pink salmon. 
It also had a weird shaped head and different coloration than normal. Is it a pinook?


----------



## [email protected]

Atlantic salmon?


----------



## Nostromo

Chinook I think. That's one heck of a lamprey bite.


----------



## SJC

wdf73 said:


> I landed this fish on the AuSable today. It was a lot bigger than the normal pink salmon.
> It also had a weird shaped head and different coloration than normal. Is it a pinook?


Looks like it. I guess there's a way to positively identify true pinooks through the combination of teeth, gill rakers, fin rays, but I don't know what it is. Most all pinooks are male.


----------



## SJC

[email protected] said:


> Atlantic salmon?


No.


----------



## SJC

Nostromo said:


> Chinook I think. That's one heck of a lamprey bite.


Nope. Lamprey wound, fish bite and a fresh hook wound. Poor guy was pretty beat up.


----------



## hhlhoward

It's a pink. I fished for them in the soo.

Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## wdf73

SJC said:


> Nope. Lamprey wound, fish bite and a fresh hook wound. Poor guy was pretty beat up.


He also had a lamprey wound or two on the other side, plus several other unidentified gashes and gouges. Definitely not in good shape. He still was able to swim away almost immediately after being released. 
These fish are amazing...


----------



## wdf73

hhlhoward said:


> It's a pink. I fished for them in the soo.
> 
> Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I have caught a lot of pinks in the UP, and while this definitely was part pink, it certainly didn't look like most of the others I have caught. 
The hump on the back was less pronounced, it was much larger than most pinks and it had a coloring that was reminiscent of a coho that has been in the river for a while.


----------



## hhlhoward

I caught quite a few that looked just like that this fall.


wdf73 said:


> I have caught a lot of pinks in the UP, and while this definitely was part pink, it certainly didn't look like most of the others I have caught.
> The hump on the back was less pronounced, it was much larger than most pinks and it had a coloring that was reminiscent of a coho that has been in the river for a while.


Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon

I heard about this fish yesterday from a buddy on the river. Definitely a pinook. I've caught a couple in the carp. Looks nothing like a male pink, see bellow.









Awesome catch


----------



## wdf73

MapleRiverSalmon said:


> I heard about this fish yesterday from a buddy on the river. Definitely a pinook. I've caught a couple in the carp. Looks nothing like a male pink, see bellow.
> View attachment 584797
> 
> 
> Awesome catch


Were you on the river Saturday? I heard a couple of guys just down from me talking about fishing Webber Dam, so figured they were from nearby.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon

No I was up bear hunting in the u.p. Had a buddy on the river that caught and released that same fish the day before though, lol. Crazy fish


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon

Would have thought you would have caught that fish on the u.p. river I met you on a couple years ago. Alot better odds ya know?


wdf73 said:


> Were you on the river Saturday? I heard a couple of guys just down from me talking about fishing Webber Dam, so figured they were from nearby.


----------



## Abel

That's def a pinook, pure bred pinks will have a defined white line between the side coloration and the belly like pic'd above with the spinning reel. Also the spots are more king than pink.


----------



## wdf73

MapleRiverSalmon said:


> Would have thought you would have caught that fish on the u.p. river I met you on a couple years ago. Alot better odds ya know?


We were up there a couple of weeks before. It was pretty slow this year, but we did manage a few. 
I was in the Ausable last weekend because we were at our cabin near Glennie


----------



## piscatorial warrior

Glennie Rules! Looking at houses there this weekend!


----------



## wdf73

piscatorial warrior said:


> Glennie Rules! Looking at houses there this weekend!


If you end up getting one let me know.


----------



## BigFinnFire

wdf73 said:


> View attachment 584239


What did you catch him on? If you do not mind me asking.


----------



## wdf73

BigFinnFire said:


> What did you catch him on? If you do not mind me asking.


I can't really say that one was "caught" on anything. He was an incidental foul hook, so was released.


----------



## piscatorial warrior

wdf73 said:


> If you end up getting one let me know.


Houses are getting snapped up in a hurry due to low interest rates. It's a far cry from last year when houses would be on the market for months before selling. Just my luck. :irked:


----------



## wdf73

piscatorial warrior said:


> Houses are getting snapped up in a hurry due to low interest rates. It's a far cry from last year when houses would be on the market for months before selling. Just my luck. :irked:


We got ours last spring. Got a pretty decent deal on it. I guess something happened right for me once!


----------



## piscatorial warrior

wdf73 said:


> If you end up getting one let me know.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Will do!


----------

